# Star Trek : Stardate Collection on 09/10/13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER, ALL 10 ORIGINAL STAR TREK FILMS ARE TOGETHER IN A SPECTACULAR BLU-RAY™ COLLECTION


STAR TREK: STARDATE COLLECTION ARRIVES SEPTEMBER 10, 2013

HOLLYWOOD, CA— The spirit of the U.S.S. Enterprise lives on in the heart-stopping action and unforgettable characters of the STAR TREK: STARDATE COLLECTION arriving September 10, 2013 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Discover the Star Trek Universe and experience every thrilling moment from Kirk’s triumphant return to the bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise in STAR TREK: THE MOTION PICTURE to Picard, Data and the crew of the U.S.S. Enterprise-E’s final battle for control of the universe in STAR TREK: NEMESIS.

For the first time ever, all 10 original Star Trek films are together on Blu-ray in a premium, collectible package. This must-have set includes 12 discs, all 10 classic films and 25 hours of illuminating bonus content, such as interviews with the cast and crew, commentaries, behind-the-scenes featurettes and much, much more:

• STAR TREK I: The Motion Picture

• Commentary by Michael & Denise Okuda, Judith & Garfield Reeves-Stevens and Daren Dochterman

• The Longest Trek: Writing the Motion Picture

• Special Star Trek Reunion

• Starfleet Academy: The Mystery Behind V’ger

• Deleted Scenes

• Storyboards, Trailers, TV Spots

• More!

• STAR TREK II: The Wrath of Khan

• Commentary by director Nicholas Meyer

• Commentary by director Nicholas Meyer and Manny Coto

• Designing Khan

• Original interviews with DeForest Kelley, William Shatner, Leonard Nimoy and Ricardo Montalban

• Where No Man Has Gone Before: The Visual Effects of Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan

• A Tribute to Ricardo Montalban

• More!

• STAR TREK III: The Search for Spock

• Commentary by director Leonard Nimoy, writer/producer Harve Bennett, director of photography Charles Correll and Robin Curtis

• Commentary by Ronald D. Moore and Michael Taylor

• Terraforming and the Prime Directive

• Industrial Light & Magic: Visual Effects

• Spock: The Early Years

• Speaking Klingon

• Photo Gallery, Storyboards, Theatrical Trailer

• More!

• STAR TREK IV: The Voyage Home

• Commentary by William Shatner and Leonard Nimoy

• Commentary by Roberto Orci and Alex Kurtzman

• Future’s Past: A Look Back

• Pavel Chekov’s Screen Moments

• The Three-Picture Saga

• Original interviews with Leonard Nimoy, William Shatner and DeForest Kelley

• Roddenberry Scrapbook

• Production Gallery, Storyboards, Theatrical Trailer

• More!

• STAR TREK V: The Final Frontier

• Commentary by William Shatner and Liz Shatner

• Commentary by Michael & Denise Okuda, Judith & Garfield Reeves-Stevens and Daren Dochterman

• The Journey: A Behind-the-Scenes Documentary

• Herman Zimmerman: A Tribute

• Original interview: William Shatner

• Star Trek Honors NASA

• Hollywood Walk of Fame: James Doohan

• Deleted Scenes, Production Gallery, Storyboards, Theatrical Trailers

• More!

• STAR TREK VI: The Undiscovered Country

• Commentary by director Nicholas Meyer and screenwriter Denny Martin Flinn

• Commentary by Larry Nemecek and Ira Steven Behr

• Farewell & Goodbye

• Conversations with Nicholas Meyer

• To Be Or Not To Be: Klingons and Shakespeare

• DeForest Kelley: A Tribute

• Original Interviews

• Production Gallery, Storyboards, Trailers

• More!

• STAR TREK VII: Generations

• Commentary by director David Carson and Manny Coto

• Commentary by Brannon Braga and Ronald D. Moore

• Uniting Two Legends

• Strange New Worlds: The Valley of Fire

• Scene Deconstructions

• A Tribute to Matt Jefferies

• Captain Picard’s Family Album

• Deleted Scenes

• Storyboards, Production Gallery, Trailers

• More!



• STAR TREK VIII: First Contact

• Commentary by director and actor Jonathan Frakes

• Commentary by screenplay writers Brannon Braga and Ronald D. Moore

• Commentary by Damon Lindelof and Anthony Pascale

• Making First Contact

• Scene Deconstructions

• Jerry Goldsmith: A Tribute

• Greetings from the International Space Station

• Trek Roundtable: First Contact

• The Borg Collective featurettes

• Storyboards, Photo Gallery, Trailers

• More!

• STAR TREK IX: Insurrection

• Commentary by Jonathan Frakes and Marina Sirtis

• Making Star Trek: Insurrection

• The Art of Insurrection

• Director’s Notebook

• Westmore’s Legacy

• Deleted Scenes

• Storyboards, Photo Gallery, Trailers

• More!

• STAR TREK X: Nemesis

• Commentary by director Stuart Baird

• Commentary by producer Rick Berman

• Commentary by Michael and Denise Okuda

• Nemesis Revisited

• A Star Trek Family’s Final Journey

• Reunion with the Rikers

• Today’s Tech Tomorrow’s Data

• Deleted Scenes

• Storyboards, Trailers

• More!

• Star Trek Summit Bonus Disc

• Parts 1-3

• Evolutions Bonus Disc

• The Evolution of the Enterprise

• Villains of Star Trek

• I Love the Star Trek Movies

• Farewell to Star Trek: The Experience

• Klingon Encounter

• Borg Invasion 4D

• Charting the Final Frontier



The STAR TREK: STARDATE COLLECTION is also available on DVD with all 10 films and eight hours of bonus features. The collectible sets have a suggested retail price of $119.99 (Blu-ray) and $84.99 (DVD).


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I already have all of these in the all-encompassing DVD box set from Paramount which my wife (then girlfriend only :bigsmile: ) bought for me as a holiday gift one year...it's an amazing set, containing two discs for every film entry and collects all the original cast films with the Next Generation cast variants in one complete box. The transfers aren't really that bad (sure, _The Motion Picture_ through _The Final Frontier_ are a bit shoddy and noisy) and the Next Generation casted entries got pretty rambunctious DTS tracks along with Dolby Digital variants (the earlier Shatner/Nimoy et al films all received Dolby Digital 5.1 mixes). 

From what I have seen, I was not that impressed with Paramount's initial "broken up set" run of these films on Blu-ray picture quality wise, so I'm gonna stick with my somewhat hard-to-find and quasi-collectible 10-film DVD box set for these, even as an avid fan...:T

Plus, there's something sentimental about the fact that this was the first big gift from her and that it's pretty much my favorite big box set in the entire collection...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> I already have all of these in the all-encompassing DVD box set from Paramount which my wife (then girlfriend only :bigsmile: ) bought for me as a holiday gift one year...it's an amazing set, containing two discs for every film entry and collects all the original cast films with the Next Generation cast variants in one complete box. The transfers aren't really that bad (sure, _The Motion Picture_ through _The Final Frontier_ are a bit shoddy and noisy) and the Next Generation casted entries got pretty rambunctious DTS tracks along with Dolby Digital variants (the earlier Shatner/Nimoy et al films all received Dolby Digital 5.1 mixes).
> 
> From what I have seen, I was not that impressed with Paramount's initial "broken up set" run of these films on Blu-ray picture quality wise, so I'm gonna stick with my somewhat hard-to-find and quasi-collectible 10-film DVD box set for these, even as an avid fan...:T
> 
> Plus, there's something sentimental about the fact that this was the first big gift from her and that it's pretty much my favorite big box set in the entire collection...


the pq and aq for the set BLOW the DVD set out of the water. I have the same DVD set as you. not only that the captains summit special features disc is probably one of THE best special features I've seen on disc EVER.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> the pq and aq for the set BLOW the DVD set out of the water. I have the same DVD set as you. not only that the captains summit special features disc is probably one of THE best special features I've seen on disc EVER.


I'll take your word for it; but I'm still sticking with the DVD set. I didn't care for previous incarnations of the Blu-rays when I demo'ed them at a Paramount press event prior to the public release of the "broken up sets" and then subsequently read the reviews by some of my friends over at _Home Theater_ mag; I just didn't think the encodes looked all that great.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont have the complete set, I still have the first three films on VHS so an upgrade would be well worth it. I look forward to it although the price around $150 (up here in Canada) for the bluray box set may be a little steep.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> I'll take your word for it; but I'm still sticking with the DVD set. I didn't care for previous incarnations of the Blu-rays when I demo'ed them at a Paramount press event prior to the public release of the "broken up sets" and then subsequently read the reviews by some of my friends over at _Home Theater_ mag; I just didn't think the encodes looked all that great.


oh, they're far from perfect. but on a 120 inch screen the dvd's look PAINFUL. most of the reviews who grumbled over them were just eating sour grapes that they didn't get 100% perfect restorations like the 2nd film got (which easily looks the best)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have the exact same set but bought them all one at a time. I'd think that for a box set all the cases and covers would match...


----------

